# Liverpool Able Seamen



## cxo6voh (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone identify any of the Seamen on the attached photograph taken on the Mersey about 1963/64.
I believe that the picture was taken onboard one of the following vessels:
TREVAYLOR. SALINAS. INVENTOR. SUEVIC. BARON PENTLAND. LOCH GOWAN. PIZARRO or BRITISH FULMAR ?


----------



## masthead (Apr 16, 2007)

*liverpool abs*

not the suevic and the picture looks older,sorry not much help(Smoke)


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

That's interesting, a snap brim trilby hat and a pair of underpants for working gear. Rather snappy!


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Not the Trevaylor, Hains ship side rails were painted white, I would have thought it earlier than 1963 - 64.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## nobby s (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi cxo6voh, I would also have agreed with the others that this was an earlier photo but for the fact that the style of shirt worn by the lad to the far left. It is endemic to the early '60s as is the knotting above the waist. Also the chap crouching in the front left. I'm sure he was a bosun with elders and fyffes but I dont remember his name. I may even have a photo of him but would take a while to sort out and find.


----------



## blobbybluey (Apr 22, 2006)

fourth from the left is an a,b i sailed with on a palm boat i can only remember his first name "lemmy" i too think the dates are out


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

The "Trilbies"and blue singlets blokes are wharfies in Australia -the fellow on the left is holding a typical bottle of beer (Of the 26oz variety) and the one with the "Bib and Brace" overalls looks out of place too, certainly not in the Mersey--and probably in the 50s. if someone recognises one of them maybe You will be further enlightend.
Regards
Peter


----------



## deckboypeggy (May 19, 2008)

*liverpool able seamen*

hi cxo6voh the one on the left shirt tied is cliff richard, and aurthur askey behind him [just joshing]


----------



## Leccy (Feb 26, 2008)

Not the Salinas or the Pizarro, both had white side rails.


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

deckboypeggy said:


> hi cxo6voh the one on the left shirt tied is cliff richard, and aurthur askey behind him [just joshing]


And the one on the bottom right , with tea mug, is Ted Ray (==D) (==D)


----------

